# Schwinn Black Phantom Find, December 1958



## frankabr. (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is the result of a 14 hour marathon trip across North Carolina.  It is a December 1958 Black Phantom.  This must be one of the last ones made.

It was found in a barn by the seller.   Everything is supposed to be original.  I'm posting pictures as I would like opinions.   The serial number is on rear left "dropout" J84XXX
Original S-2 rims, Pedals, Bendix brakes, etc.

Interesting anomolies:
1.   Color of front light is red (of the red tone they used with the later 50's bikes).  Anyone familiar with this red front light color scheme on a Black Phantom?  
2.   The springer does not have a locking mechanism.  Anyone familiar with similar springers on Black Phantoms that doe not have these locking mechanisms? 
4.   The rear rack has 6 slot holes.   It also has a circular part on the end as if some kind of reflector went there (or perhaps a version of the brakelight) that went on other phantoms.  Any ideas?  

Thanks,  Frank


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Frank,
     By "last ones made" I assume you mean of 1958 as 1959 was the last year of the Phantom. I would say the front light cover has either been repainted or is off of a red Phantom. I'll have to check to make sure but I don't believe the locking springer was offered in 1958. There are a few varieties of springers used on Phantoms. Generally speaking Phantoms through 1953 were fully equipped i.e. locking springer, tailight, 52 tooth chainring. Starting in 1954 with the introduction of the opalescent colors for the red and green Phantoms the tailight and lock became optional and, I believe, it was at this time that the non locking fork changed. I look forward to seeing the pics. v/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't see any pics?  A December '58 bike is probably a '59. Does the chainguard have Phantom in block letters? I think that was only on the '59.Let's see those pics.

Pat


----------



## frankabr. (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi. I was able to load my picture to photobucket, but cannot seem to be able to place it on the website.  Perhaps someone can help me on this one?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2011)

When you reply go the the advanced button and you will see a feature called manage attachments. Open this and you will get the browse feature for uploading your photos. One note is that the photos can't be too large or they won't load. Regarding if it is a '59 not only will the decal on the chainguard (instead of "Black Phantom" the '59 had "Schwinn Phantom" in a cursive type script vice the block letters) be different but ALL of the decals were different on a '59 to include the tank and seatpost. The '59 also had a different seat and most originals I've seen, to include mine, have the bow pedals. BTW I have a '53, 54, girls green 55, green boys '56, and green boys '59. v/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 20, 2011)

frankabr. said:


> Hi. I was able to load my picture to photobucket, but cannot seem to be able to place it on the website.  Perhaps someone can help me on this one?



 Copy the "direct link" from photobucket.Go to "Edit Post" in your first post. Go to "Go Advanced".Poke on "Manage Attachments",a smaller window will pop up with a green box in the upper right corner that reads "Add Files".Poke on that and an even smaller window will pop up with a blue bar across the top with "Website" at the far right,poke on that then paste the direct link from Photobucket in the little box.Then poke "upload" You'll see your pics. appear in the bottom portion of the window.Poke done in the lower right corner.Good luck.

Pat


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2011)

And lastly my 53 Black Phantom


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 20, 2011)

^ That's sweeeeet.


----------



## frankabr. (Jul 20, 2011)

I give up.  I've tried and tried to upload the pictures.  If someone gives me their email address,  I'll send them the pictures and they can post it.   My email address is:
abramstra@prodigy.net   Thanks, f.A.


----------



## frankabr. (Jul 20, 2011)

Here are two attachments.  F.A.


----------



## frankabr. (Jul 20, 2011)

Found a 1957 on Ebay.  Same rear rack!  All the same, but for the color of the front light,  F.A.


----------

